# mehrere Webseiten auf ein HTML



## AIKler (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, auf eine Webseite (.php, .html) mehrere Seiten einer Webseite Anzuzeigen???

Beispiel www.meine-Seite.de

```
=======================================================
Meine Webseiten: 
=======================================================

+----------------------------+----------------------------+----------------------------+
|                                            |                                            |                                           |
|       Hier die Startseite       |       Hier die Startseite       |                                           |
|          von meiner 2.            |         von meiner 3.            |                  usw.                  |
|              Seite                      |                Seite                   |                                           |
|                                            |                                            |                                           |
+----------------------------+----------------------------+----------------------------+
|                                            |                                            |                                           |
|                                            |                                            |                                           |
|                                            |                                            |                                           |
|                                            |                                            |                                           |
|                                            |                                            |                                           |
+----------------------------+----------------------------+----------------------------+
```
hoffe es wird deutlich wie ich das meine.

ich grübel und suche da schon seit Wochen, finde jedoch keine geeignete Lösung.

Viele Grüße und einen schönen 2.Advent

Christoph


----------



## SpiceLab (7. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, steht hierfür in der Auszeichnungssprache HTML das *<iframe>*-Element (http://de.selfhtml.org/html/frames/eingebettete.htm) zur Verfügung, das entsprechend der Anzahl der einzubindenen Seiten im Quelltext zu notieren wäre.

Je nach Konstellation könnte stattdessen evtl. auch serverseitig (PHP) mit *include* (http://php.net/manual/de/function.include.php) oder *require* (http://php.net/manual/de/function.require.php) gearbeitet werden.
[edit]Tipp-Ex[/edit]​


----------

